# transabdominal ultrasound what CPT ? Thanks!



## kviolet (Aug 25, 2015)

Physician Note:
Focused bedside transabdominal ultrasound performed by DR X to evaluate for intrauterine pregnancy 
indication: positive HCG, abdominal pain
phased array probe placed in suprapubic area
intrauterine gestational sac visualized with fetal pole present
FHR measuring 153 BPM
both ovaries not visualized transabdominally
Images were archived in digital format. Patient was informed of limited nature of this exam and need for appropriate follow-up. Confirmatory or more comprehensive ultrasound was ordered/performed by department of radiology.


----------



## jonsmom10 (Aug 26, 2015)

See Obstetrical codes 76801 and 76802 CPT read the Obstetrical guidelines of those codes to see which of the two would be correct with your scenario. Both codes are obstetrical trans abdominal ultrasound codes for OB.


----------

